# Co się zmieniło w Gentoo przez 2 lata?

## sherszen

Witam,

Chyba muszę stwierdzić, że Gentoo jest dystrybucją, która mi odpowiadała najbardziej z tych na których już pracowałem (Fedora, Debian, Mandrake/Mandriva, SUSE, Arch). Na archu niestety nie jestem w stanie utrzymać stabilności systemu, bo zaraz się coś posypie i trzeba długo grzebać, aby dojść co się psuje. Debianek mi jakoś nie podpasował... Zaczynałem od Gentoo, dlatego chyba jego filozofia mi najbardziej odpowiada.  Porządek plików konfiguracyjnych, wygodny portage i mityczna szybkość (hmm, tutaj to akurat nie zauważyłem jakoś tego  :Razz: ), duża ilość ebuildów.

Jak od tego czasu obsługuje się portage w porównaniu do tego co było jakiś czas temu? Istnieje plik world? Nadal bardzo łatwo popsuć zależności? Na co teraz powinienem uważać?

Instalacja oczywiście od stage1.  :Smile: 

//edit: No, teraz już od stage3...

Jakby ktoś doświadczony miał jakieś uwagi to bardzo proszę.

PozdrawiamLast edited by sherszen on Wed Jul 07, 2010 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Z tego, co wiem, instalacja ze stage1 nie daje Ci absolutnie żadnych korzyści w stosunku do stage3. Ale mogę się mylić.

Plik world dalej istnieje, a nowe portage (w Gentoo chyba jeszcze jest zamaskowane, polecam odmaskować, w Funtoo mam i działa znakomicie) oferuje parę nowych bajerów - np. sety. Nie wiem, jak się dwa lata temu psuło zależności, ale obecnie (ja przynajmniej) nie mam z tym większych problemów. Kwestią kluczową jest dobranie flag - przy złym wyborze będzie nam się sypała co druga kompilacja. W sumie wszystko działa tak, jak powinno. Nowe gcc nie wymaga już rekompilacji całego systemu po upgradzie. To by było chyba na tyle.

Ale niech się jeszcze wypowiedzą bardziej doświadczeni userzy, ja się mogę mylić w wielu kwestiach  :Wink: 

----------

## sherszen

Instalacja ze stage3, prawie zero problemów. Jedyne co mnie zdenerwowało to chip kontrolera dysku. Układ AMD SB770, a sterownik ATI. Trzy rekompilacje kernela i "cannot open root device". Dalsze problemy z lokalizacją, troszkę czasu na to poszło. Portage chodzi jakby szybciej, problemów z kompilacją nie było.

Jak dla mnie miły powrót do ulubionego distra.  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Instalacja ze stage3, prawie zero problemów. Jedyne co mnie zdenerwowało to chip kontrolera dysku. Układ AMD SB770, a sterownik ATI. Trzy rekompilacje kernela i "cannot open root device". Dalsze problemy z lokalizacją, troszkę czasu na to poszło. Portage chodzi jakby szybciej, problemów z kompilacją nie było.
> 
> Jak dla mnie miły powrót do ulubionego distra. 

 

AMD i ATi to jedna firma. 'cannot open root device' sugeruje, ze Ty cos zle zrobiles i nie ma nic wspolnego ze stage3 Gentoo.

----------

## sherszen

Tak, ja źle zrobiłem (sugerowałem się nazwą AMD), ale AMD i ATI w ustawieniach dla PATA to dwie różne firmy, ot wszystko.

----------

## faran

Starsze wersje systemu były wydajniejsze.

--------------------------

banki finanse pieniądzeLast edited by faran on Mon Sep 20, 2010 4:38 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Pryka

 *faran wrote:*   

> Starsze wersje systemu były wydajniejsze.

 

Epic Fail...

----------

## Poe

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *faran wrote:*   Starsze wersje systemu były wydajniejsze. 
> 
> Epic Fail...

 

Genialne, aż się uśmiałem :]

co do zmian, chyba trochę zaniedbałem system - mam na myśli to, że jeżeli przy gentoo się nei siedzi, kopiąc po updatach, plikach itp, to po prostu się sypie. ja ze względu na studia i pracę niezwiązaną z komputerami (no dobra, zdjęcia obrabiam na komputerze  :Wink:  ), zapuściłem gentoo do granic możliwości i wszystko trzyma się na taśmie, kleju i trzech zdrowaśkach, żeby nie walnęło. 

gentoo zrobiło się bardziej czasochłonne, albo mi się nagle skróciła doba przez te dwa lata...

----------

## ernov

Więc nie Gentoo się zmieniło tylko Ty.

A Gentoo nie posuwa się do przodu - naprawiane jedne problemy a wykwitają inne. Ale i tak wolę tę dystrybucję niż resztę, która udaje userfriendly.

----------

## sherszen

Jeszcze można dodać, że nasze polskie forum umarło. Mało kto komu tutaj pomaga. Może powodem jest to, że większość wyemigrowała na binarne distra? Szkoda trochę...

----------

## Pryka

e tam nie jest tak tragicznie, stara paczka się trzyma. I ostatnio sporo nowych dochodzi. Ja w każdym razie za nic nie zmienię mojego Gentoo na inne distro więc z forum nie mam zamiaru znikać.

Co do pomocy forumowej, to ja jeszcze nigdy nie uświadczyłem olania, zawsze są chętni do udzielenia rady, albo do naprowadzenia na właściwy tor, tok myślenia.

Wiele userów potrafi sobie poradzić z problemami samemu więc to też jakoś wpływa mniej lub bardziej znacząco na ruch forumowy.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Jeszcze można dodać, że nasze polskie forum umarło. Mało kto komu tutaj pomaga. Może powodem jest to, że większość wyemigrowała na binarne distra? Szkoda trochę...

 

Najpierw trzeba miec problem zeby szukac pomocy... a ewolucja powinna eliminowac osobnikow ktorzy nie umieja czytac ze zrozumieniem  :Smile:  A tak zeby bylo na temat to OpenSUSE jest fajne ale i tak sie nie przesiadam.

----------

## sza_ry

Dla desktopowca zmieniło się o tyle że nie musi nic mieszać     :Smile: 

Wystarczy od czasu do czasu aktualizować i czytać co wypisuje emerge. Działa bez większego wysiłku, co widać nie muszę zadać dziwnych pytań na forum a tylko je przeglądam.

----------

